# hi, do you think "bowers & wilkins zeppelin" is suitable for playing classical music?



## Usernew1998 (8 mo ago)

hi, do you think "bowers & wilkins zeppelin" is suitable for playing classical music? Sorry for my english... thank you


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Usernew1998 said:


> hi, do you think "bowers & wilkins zeppelin" is suitable for playing classical music? Sorry for my english... thank you


Every review I've seen praises its bass and its spacious sound (which to me are the two most important aspects of recreating orchestral sound), so I would say most definitely it would be good for classical music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I do agree with MatthewWeflen, if you can afford it do it, you can also search trough the HI-Fi section on this forum for more or other ideas


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Usernew1998 said:


> hi, do you think "bowers & wilkins zeppelin" is suitable for playing classical music? Sorry for my english... thank you


What are you looking for ?
Closed backs ?
Portable ?
Lifestyle headphones or just pure audio quality ?


----------



## OCEANE (10 mo ago)

Usernew1998 said:


> hi, do you think "bowers & wilkins zeppelin" is suitable for playing classical music? Sorry for my english... thank you


I have a little different view.
IMHO, a pair of speakers placing wide would easily create a better soundstage of orchestral classic music than a single unit like Zeppelin. However, if you don't often sit in front of the speakers and walks around when listening to the music, it doesn't matter at all and Zeppelin could be a good choice!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I use an Amazon Echo when I'm busy in the kitchen. It does well enough. I guess the Zeppelin would be at least as effective.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

OCEANE said:


> I have a little different view.
> IMHO, a pair of speakers placing wide would easily create a better soundstage of orchestral classic music than a single unit like Zeppelin. However, if you don't often sit in front of the speakers and walks around when listening to the music, it doesn't matter at all and Zeppelin could be a good choice!


Yeah, I imagine this is intended to be used as a room speaker, not a near field listening station. I use headphones for my serious listening, but I have a Bose Soundtouch speaker that I use while cooking and I have been quite satisfied with it - even while acknowledging the stereo image is not as good as widely spaced speakers or headphones.


----------

